# LA Dye House



## justspamme (Aug 3, 2009)

Since I was unable to find any dye houses in the San Diego area I figure I might as well ask if anyone has any positive experiences with any in the LA area before I do the random drive around.


----------



## justspamme (Aug 3, 2009)

Figured I would give this one a bump also before I just play the random pick game.

A secondary question would be are these connections that secretive or is it just no body uses dye houses?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

It's been ages since I did any garment or piece dyeing in Los Angeles. I never recall anyone in San Diego doing that work and I had a factory in Oceanside so I know that industry. You can find tons of places in downtown LA. Just Google:

"garment dyeing""Los angeles"
"textile dyeing""Los angeles"

You can also call Cotton Inc in Los Angeles and see if they can make any referrals. The last number I had for them is:
(213) 627-3561 

Then just call around and then take a trip and check out the facilities. You might find that the minimum dye lots vary from factory to factory and be sure to ask that question. They will quote you in kilos or pounds. 

Good luck


----------

